

How to tell if my laptop was tampered with in China? - shanghaiduser

I am travelling in China with a laptop which I mostly wiped clean for the trip (no personal information, no saved passwords, different ssh keys than I normally use).  On returning to my room today I found it wouldn't start up, responding that it could not find the boot device (an SSD on SATA/0).<p>I've had no problems with the SSD before this.<p>Bizarrely, unplugging the power supply brought it back.<p>I don't have my toolkit with me so taking it apart is not optimal, am wondering if there's any way to tell (or even hint at) if it was compromised.<p>While it will be annoying I can avoid logging into email if necessary as I'm only here for a few more days.<p>I have ubuntu 10.10 installed as well as Windows 7, the laptop is a Lenovo x61.
======
aquarin
You are too paranoid.

